#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-21
<erichammond> smoser: ping
<kim0> Morning everyone
<koolhead11> afternoon everyone :)
<koolhead11> hi kim0
<kim0> koolhead11: hey man
<kim0> It's morning for me .. but yeah :)
<koolhead11> :D
<koolhead11> kim0, ping
<kim0> yes ?
<koolhead11> kim0, issue resloved!! :D
<kim0> koolhead11: what issue :)
<koolhead11> kim0, had some confusion soren helped me
<kim0> ah awesome :)
<koolhead11> its typo day 4 me. doing mistakes :(
<smoser> erichammond, here now.
<TeTeT> smoser: I discovered lately that 'persistency' does not seem to be an English word at all - should I ask to rename the project to be 'uec-persistence'?
<TeTeT> TREllis: ^ your thoughts would be interesting as well
<kim0> lol :D
<smoser> TeTeT, i have no strong feelings.
<TREllis> TeTeT: sounds fine, I have no strong feelings
<TeTeT> ok, so we leave it as is, hope we don't look like the fool that I am ;)
<bhavesh> does anybody has worked on UEC 2.0 ?
<bhavesh> hello ?
<jero> hello
<jero> I have been experiencing several and quite frequent lockups (machine becomes like frozen for 3-5 minutes, my statistics show one cpu stuck at 100% and load climbs at 40-50 while system is unloaded) with  EC2 "m1.large" instances those last weeks, with lucid ami-fa01f193
<jero> s/unloaded/not much loaded/
<jero> anyone experienced that ?
<bhavesh>  does anybody has worked on UEC 2.0 ?
<kim0> jero: I think there was some bug that did that .. smoser would know about it
<jero> kim0: ah!
<jero> is smoser around ?
<kim0> just wait around
<jero> thanks !
<jero> this is giving me white hair :)
<kim0> hehe
<smoser> jero, please open a bug (use ubuntu-bug /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname -r) from inside an instance)
<smoser> and describe anything anything you can do to trigger it
<smoser> and see if console output shows anything of interest (or dmesg if you can get it)
<kim0> oh so it's not a known issue .. okie
<smoser> load in a ec2 instance might not be 100% useful
<smoser> well, there are kernel bugs.
<jero> I opened a case at aws too
<smoser> http://tinyurl.com/ec2-bugs-linux and http://tinyurl.com/ec2-bugs-linux-ec2 have list of bugs that are open on 'linux' or 'linux-ec2' and are tagged ec2-images
<jero> thanks
<smoser> jero, but please do open a bug. you can subscribe 'smoser' and stefan-bader-canonical
<jero> smolyn: I used m1.large instances some time ago with lucid (other AMIs), and didn't have that issue
<gtaylor_laptop> Anyone else notice that Ubuntu EC2 instances take -forever- to restart? Or get stuck and don't restart until you restart them a second time through the EC2 management console?
<erichammond> gtaylor_laptop: What do you mean by "restart"?  Reboot?  stop/start? terminate/run?
<gtaylor_laptop> erichammond: Reboot via the management console
<gtaylor_laptop> erichammond: Though, it's done the same thing via SSH and 'shutdown -r now'
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-22
<fernandofat> hi there
<fernandofat> I have a question regarding scaling up resources like memory on UEC vm's
<fernandofat> how does this work?
<smoser> in UEC there is no way to scale memory up
<smoser> general idea of "cloud" is horizontal scaling
<flaccid> well different instance types can have different amounts of memory
<flaccid> you can vertical scale mem and cpu
<smoser> right.. i was thinking that the quesiton was regarding an existing (running) instance
<smoser> ie, hotplug memory
<flaccid> that would be nice :)
<fernandofat> okay, so horizontal scaling would be creating a copy of the running vm and they would work as one?
<fernandofat> smoser, it is regarding an exising instance
<flaccid> depends what you are serving - if its scalable e.g. an application server behind a frontend lb
<fernandofat> a squid proxy server for example
<flaccid> multiple backend proxies can work like that
<fernandofat> is it correct what I said? about two virtual machines working as one? regarding horizontal scalability
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> two or more separate instances
<fernandofat> so for scaling up what gets replicated are the instances
<flaccid> in a general sense, yes
<fernandofat> nice
<erichammond> It's not quite hotplug (requires reboot) but on EC2 you can scale up and down a single instance: http://alestic.com/2011/02/ec2-change-type
<erichammond> Don't know about UEC.
<fernandofat> where can I find some practical information on private cloud/UEC? Like what I can and what I can not do with this technology?
<flaccid> see the topic
<flaccid> and euca docs
<smoser> UEC does not provide ebs root, and somewhat as a result, does not allow StopInstance
<fernandofat> ok, thanks for the answers. I'll check out the euca docs, I already saw the Cloud Portal docs.
<koolhead11> hi all
<kim0> Morning o/
<rwat> Hi cloud people - playing with my first cloud setup and failing to get an image running. What's the secret of how to get a emi when you upload an image bundle?
<koolhead17> rwat, what is the cloud controller?
<rwat> koolhead17: I'm using eucalyptus-cc 2.0.1 on natty, if that's what you mean
<koolhead17> rwat, http://cssoss.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/eucabookv2-0.pdf   see if this helps.
<koolhead17> kim0, there
<kim0> here
<koolhead17> can we change topic and put this book link there?
<kim0> Yeah why not :)
<kim0> let me shorten it though
<rwat> yeah that looks useful
<koolhead17> yeah sure
 * koolhead17 thinks of updating it 4 natty soon.
<rwat> when I try to activate an image from the store I just get "Bad request signature"
<rwat> no indication of what bit of the cloud thinks the request has a bad signature
* kim0 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cloud to: All questions relating to Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), Ubuntu over EC2, cloud configuration management tools are welcome | Ask clearly, and wait patiently for an answer | Ubuntu-Cloud mailing list at http://goo.gl/fpm0F | News, Venus and Involvement at Cloud Portal http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ | Check EucaBook http://j.mp/h2CEY5
<koolhead17> rwat, i would suggest look at the document and see if you have followed it step by step
<koolhead17> kim0, cool!! :D
<rwat> is it only NCs that need bridged networking?
<rwat> for testing purposes, is it compulsory to have the CC be the IP gateway for all the other servers?
<kim0> rwat: that's the supported networking mode .. so pretty much yes
<rwat> kim0: ok I'll give that a go
<rwat> in natty what is the purpose of eucalyptus-network ?
<rwat> in the book it seems to refer to 192.168.20.0/24 in the text but 192.168.10.0/24 in the code examples - are these really two separate networks or a typo?
<koolhead17> a typo
<rwat> also confusing: a local network with the CC as a gateway would seem to imply some kind of NAT setup, but there's no iptables config mentioned in the book
<rwat> ok I think my networking is now compliant with my interpretation of the manual, but I've still got a bunch of issues
<rwat> all the commands seem to work
<rwat> I successfully uploaded a kernel bundle
<rwat> (this was for the standard fedora image)
<rwat> I can see it if I ask euca-describe-images
<rwat> uploaded ramdisk but didn't return id and isn't visible via euca2ools
<rwat> can't connect hybridfox - it just gives me a blank error
<rwat> can't run an image from the store "Bad request signature"
<rwat> wondering if thesee are related and ring any bells with people
<koolhead17> kim0,
<kim0> o/
<koolhead17> kim0, seems like i have to spend nyt in office for the cloud day
<koolhead17> kirkland, hey
<kirkland> koolhead17: hi
<kim0> koolhead17: can't you make it from home ?
<koolhead17> kim0, no internet yet. just shifted to new place!!
<kim0> ah
<kim0> I hope it's gonna be enough fun to offset the pain :)
<koolhead17> pain is worthy enough to be taken
<koolhead17> :d
<kim0> hehe
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: is it possible to change the name of the default user for EC2 AMI (currently ubuntu) via cloud-init?
<smoser> mathiaz, no, not really.
<smoser> mathiaz, you can open a bug
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-23
<koolhead17> hi all
<flaccid> lo
<koolhead17> flaccid,
<flaccid> what
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> flaccid: I guess that was "Morning" :)
<flaccid> aka 'mornin'
<flaccid> though its night here
<flaccid> well sun is going down
<koolhead17> flaccid, hellos
<koolhead17> hey kim0
<flaccid> are you on drugs?
<kim0> lol :)
<kim0> koolhead17: hey
<koolhead17> flaccid, me?
 * koolhead17 msg kim0 hey man
<kim0> Hi folks, just letting you know "Ubuntu Cloud Days" starting about now in #ubuntu-classroom .. Thanks
<navanjr> when building and bundling ubuntu images for UEC, does partitioning matter?  is there a reason i would not want to use LVM
<obino> navanjr: the AWS partitioning wants the first partition to be root, the second  to be ephemeral and the third one swap
<obino> ops ... sorry swap is the third partition
 * obino gets it wrong all the time
<sveiss> Hi all, I was directed here from #ubuntu-classroom. I asked a question regarding kernel upgrades. We currently use the official maverick EC2 images, for which there's a kernel upgrade available. On the first boot of an instance (via a user data script), we do an apt-get dist-upgrade followed by a reboot to pick up the new kernel -- is this the best way to handle this?
<EvilPhoenix> kim0:  question for you.  what's the minimum in terms of required resources to set up a private cloud?
<kim0> EvilPhoenix: for UEC that would be 2 machinse
<kim0> one of them at least has to have Intel VT virtualization extensions
<kim0> EvilPhoenix: check out the install guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<EvilPhoenix> kim0:  thanks.  FYI, on that page, there's a broken image link :/
<EvilPhoenix> about 2/3rds of the way down the page
<sveiss> did my question on kernel updates at boot about 20 minutes ago show up? I'm wondering if I hit an IRC line length limit, or am just being ignored *grin*.
<jero_> id did, you did not wait long enough though
<sveiss> fair enough, I wasn't too sure on the wait etiquette here
<jero_> sveiss: on ec2, the kernel is defined at instance creation time
<jero_> your instance has an AKI attached to its properties
<jero_> so basically even if you remove the kernel files from /boot, you'll be able to boot anyway
<sveiss> The AKI used by the Maverick AMIs is pv-grub
<sveiss> so it's loading the kernel from /boot on the images, but the kernel included in those images is out of date
<jero_> then it's another story
<pweiss> what is the best way to set the instance hostname using cloud-init?
<jero_> sveiss: sorry I misread you were using maverick
<sveiss> np, and thank you for answering :)
<jero_> sveiss: if you're using the default disk images, i believe there's nothing much you can do. maybe condition the reboot upon the installation of a newer kernel
<sveiss> jero_: yup, that's what we're doing currently in our first boot script
<kim0> what's the problem ?
<kim0> why not just apt-get upgrade && reboot ?
<kim0> ah .. you're already doing that
<sveiss> these instances are brought up automatically by Amazon's auto-scaling, so I'm trying to keep the boot time down
<kim0> sveiss: check out kexec
<sveiss> thanks, I will do
<jero_> smoser: I confirm that my m1.large instances stopped freezing randomly since I downgraded the kernel from 2.6.32-312-ec2 to an older kernel
<jero_> smoser: (re monday's dialog)
<robbiew> kim0: hey...any progress with x2go for UDS?
<kim0> robbiew: I fired a couple of emails, didn't get replies though .. I'll start pestering them right now :)
<robbiew> kim0: cool..thnx!
<kim0> robbiew: will keep you updated
<smoser> jero_, "an older kernel"
<smoser> jero_, i would really like it if you could open a bug and explain that
<jero_> smoser: yes that's what i'm doing currently :-)
<smoser> it would seem that this is "regression release" if i understand you.
<smoser> please copy myself (smoser) and stefan-bader-canonical on bug
<jero_> yes
<kim0> Yuvi_: hey
<Yuvi_> hello
<kim0> SpamapS: about ready ?
<kim0> Yuvi_: so what's up
<Yuvi_> for past one week i have been reading about ubuntu cloud
<Yuvi_> its really really interesting
<kim0> Yuvi_: join the club
<Yuvi_> sorry, to which one?
<SpamapS> No streaming.. but sure. :)
<kim0> SpamapS: awesome .. thought you were gone
<navanjr> obino: I have been working thru this: i think i need to research the proper setup of images as it relates to the partitions...  can you share a link to get me going in the right direction?
<navanjr> http://goo.gl/QJYNu
<kim0> Yuvi_: sorry man .. I got dragged following the new session
<Yuvi_> Yes, its okay. Me too following the session
<kim0> Yuvi_: hey .. if you want to start hacking on that python tool
<kim0> Yuvi_: i'd recommend playing a bit with this tutorial first http://boto.s3.amazonaws.com/ec2_tut.html
<kim0> Yuvi_: once you're at peace with boto and aws ..
<kim0> ping me and I'll help you get started
<kim0> Yuvi_: deal ? :)
<Yuvi_> Deal ;)
<Yuvi_> how much time i can take?
<kim0> Yuvi_: whatever you want man :) it's your call
<kim0> Yuvi_: probably a few days .. ping me back when you're comfortable & ready
<Yuvi_> Yes, sure :)
<kim0> Yuvi_: Awesome .. you're gonna knock em dead :)
<kim0> Yuvi_: I'll jump back to the ensemble session now
<Yuvi_> :) :) lets see
<kim0> feel free to ping me anytime though
<Yuvi_> its 11:47 PM here, I will catch you tomorrow :)
<kim0> absolutely
<Yuvi_> do i need to explore the whole thing?
<kim0> Yuvi_: just that page
<kim0> the ec2 tut one
<Yuvi_> okay, cool !
<kim0> hallyn: o/
<kim0> ready for your irc talk
<hallyn> well i just last-minute had to set up a replacement demo machine on amazon (the rackspace one has a kernel that wont' suffice)
<hallyn> but i think so
<kim0> great
<navanjr> can someone help me understand the best practice for building my own ubuntu images for UEC
<navanjr> should i be creating it from a ubuntu install iso
<navanjr> or should i modify an existing published AMI
<navanjr> can i start an instance modify it and turn a snapshot into an ami?
<kim0> navanjr: Hi .. yeah
<navanjr> howdy!
<kim0> navanjr: if you can wait .. tomorrow Scott is presenting a session on the details of that .. check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays
<kim0> navanjr: instead of creating a full custom image .. I would advise booting a stock ubuntu image, then using cloud-init to do your needed customizations
<navanjr> ok ill get familar before tomorrow session
<kim0> navanjr: great :)
<navanjr> thanks! cya tomorrow
<kim0> cya
<navanjr> i cant seem to locate the ubuntu users password on the console
<navanjr> goes by too fast and i cant pause it
<kim0> navanjr: u should ssh by keys
<navanjr> also it is not listed on the KVM serial console like suggested here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images
<kim0> navanjr: you can have the password set though
<navanjr> kim0: I'm familiar with key injection, and user-data-file when launching my instance... but dont i want to run this image from my local KVM to get my changes made before i bundle?
<kim0> navanjr: pass the kernel option .... ubuntu-pass=foo123
<kim0> will make your password .. foo123
<crazed> uec doesn't work well in a vpc :( tries to access the 10.x range of the uec repos
<crazed> s/uec repos/aws repos/
<navanjr> 2timothy3
<navanjr> sorry wrong irc
<crazed> it showed up as ********
<crazed> you must have typed your password
<navanjr> nice!
<patrickw> Anyone running centos 5.5 VMs on Ubuntu (10.04) kernels?  I'm having an issue where it seems that my VMs can't load kernel modules when they first boot, but if I subsequently reboot them they work fine...
<patrickw> Actually, is seems as though they can't load kernel modules only on the initial boot process...  so I have services that fail, but if I either reboot -or- log in and start them manually they work fine.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-24
<kim0> Morning everyone
<flaccid> evening :p
<kim0> flaccid: ah hehe :)
<flaccid> still working, but what can you do heh
<ubuntucloud187> hi
<flaccid> lo
<ubuntucloud187> I am supposing to vuild a small private cloud with my current resources
<ubuntucloud187> Does anyone have any usefull tutorial?
<flaccid> ubuntucloud187: yes follow the doc
<kim0> ubuntucloud187: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<ubuntucloud187> tnx a lot
<ubuntucloud187> have you tried yourself?
<ubuntucloud187> I am going to develop specific knwoledge integration framework on the private cloud
<ubuntucloud187> DB is mysql
<ubuntucloud187> and communication is based on SOAP
<ubuntucloud187> and wsdl
<ubuntucloud187> the file type is xml
<flaccid> its the same as any computer
<ubuntucloud187> and about web service platform
<ubuntucloud187> which technology is used to support web service?
<ubuntucloud187> apache or else?
<flaccid> anything you like
<ubuntucloud187> ok
<ubuntucloud187> and the security of connection?
<flaccid> instances are virtual machines so you can do whatever
<flaccid> what connection?
<ubuntucloud187> between VMs
<ubuntucloud187> and between user and cloud controller
<flaccid> its the same as any network node
<flaccid> you obviously don't give out the cloud creds
<ubuntucloud187> Users should get an access to cloud resources via portal or?
<flaccid> thats up to you
<ubuntucloud187> no
<ubuntucloud187> It is in house using purpose cloud
<flaccid> it provides a cloud, not ACL for users etc.
<flaccid> thats your job
<ubuntucloud187> yes
<ubuntucloud187> and I have a scientific (not technical) question?
<ubuntucloud187> and I have a scientific (not technical) question.
<ubuntucloud187> How cloud computing could be innovative at the integration of information
<flaccid> sorry, i don't understand
<ubuntucloud187> for instance in collaborative production system?
<ubuntucloud187> I mean the scientific motivation to use a cloud
<flaccid> sure, you can do that
<flaccid> many scientists use clouds to compute
<flaccid> and collab and what not
<ubuntucloud187> Yes, that's right
<ubuntucloud187> for instance if I am going to do research on the cloud based application development
<ubuntucloud187> What could be motivation of using the cloud platform
<ubuntucloud187> or clearly research question due to cloud?
<ubuntucloud187> in elsecase it seems to be moving from one technology to another,
<ubuntucloud187> is there any scientific challenge which could be solved by use of cloud.
<ubuntucloud187> of course I know the benefits of scalability, accesibility and so many others such as cost reduction and ...
<ubuntucloud187> but they are mostly business factors
<ubuntucloud187> not a real scientific challenge
<flaccid> i don't have the time to answer such open questions sorry
<flaccid> others might
<flaccid> this channel is about ubuntu in the cloud
<ubuntucloud187> tnx
<TeTeT> ubuntucloud187: from what I know, cloud computing certainly does not alter computability, it does not tackle new problems, it provides a way to be more efficient, that's all
<ubuntucloud187> I think the same
<TeTeT> ubuntucloud187: though cloud systems such as hadoop make it feasible to wade through TB of data, that were in practice unwieldy with traditional systems. But it did not expand in a theoretical way, just what can be done on contemporary cheap hardware
<ubuntucloud187> yes you are right
<ubuntucloud187> how about specialization of cloud based services
<ubuntucloud187> have you ever seen an specific business customized service based on cloud
<ubuntucloud187> I mean using for instance salesorce
<ubuntucloud187> I mean using for instance salesforce
<ubuntucloud187> not in the field of computer science
<flaccid> cloud is one of the most abused buzz words
<ubuntucloud187> using as computing and so on
<flaccid> i work at RightScale and the biggest customers are FB app providers or iphone or whatever..
<ubuntucloud187> It never heard rightscale
<ubuntucloud187> but I am checking the website now
<ubuntucloud187> I found the UEC useful for creating the private cloud, but before going to practical phase of implementation
<ubuntucloud187> it is always a big question in my mind
<ubuntucloud187> what is the motivation for non-computer scientists to work on cloud based application development?
<flaccid> you might want to consider using a public cloud instead
<flaccid> i don't have time to answer those kind of questions sorry; someone else might
<kim0> smoser: Hi o/ Please ping me once you wake up, since you're on first for Ubuntu Cloud Days .. Thanks man
<smoser> kim0, i'm up.
<kim0> smoser: great .. just checking ..
<kim0> your session is in 2 hours
<smoser> i have a meeting running right up to my CloudDays presentation but i'll be there.
<kim0> cool np
<kim0> smoser: would be great if you can quickly read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot (Question Handling) section
<kim0> basically the !q and !y to the bot to take and answer questions
<ahs3> kim0: what's the url for yesterday's cloud days irc logs, please?
<kim0> you'll need to join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat and if you need help #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<kim0> smoser: ^
<kim0> ahs3: Hi .. Just posted direct links to every session at http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-2-ubuntu-cloud-days.html
<ahs3> kim0: brilliant.  thx.
<TeTeT> kim0: I need to run an errand before giving my session, hope I will be back in time. should start in 2:45
<kim0> TeTeT: okie hope you'll be there in time .. Thanks :)
<keyz182> Hi, I'm in the middle of setting up a cloud for a project I'm working on, and I've run into the issue outlined here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712965. Basically, I can't seem to add a bonded connection to a bridge. Has anyone here tried/done this, or know how to?
<koolhead17> hi all
<kim0> koolhead17: howdy
<koolhead17> kim0, hello sir. doing good
<kim0> great :)
<keyz182> Hi there, anyone here tried running UEC over a bonded connection?
<kim0> smoser: Reminder ... session starting in 2 mins
<kim0> smoser: btw might be worth it to start the session a little slow .. explaining what's uec, ami, instance ...etc
<kim0> TeTeT: please let me know once you're here and ready for your session
<TeTeT> kim0: just arrived
<kim0> TeTeT: awesome JIT :)
<TeTeT> kim0: yeah, so I didn't get to know the price for the new kitchen, which is probably good ;)
<kim0> lol haha :)
<kim0> so I owe you a kitchen :)
<TeTeT> he he
<Edulix> hi people
<Edulix> hey kim0 =)
<kim0> Hello
<kim0> Edulix: hey o/
<kim0> Edulix: You start in two hours man .. ready ?
<Edulix> ready! :P
<kim0> awesome :)
<kim0> Daviey: Hi o/
<kim0> ready for the session in 30mins and all ?
<Daviey> kim0, no :)
<Daviey> still prepping :)
<kim0> hehe .. last minute guy eh :)
<kim0> Daviey prepares to knock em dead
<sveiss> While we're in a lull... just wanted to say thank you to kim0 and the instructors for organising these sessions. I'm in the middle of planning the migration of an existing EC2 cluster to Ubuntu, and the sessions have been really helpful so far.
<kim0> sveiss: sounds great :)
<kim0> sveiss btw if that's a production environment, canonical offers commercial support if you'll need that
<sveiss> we're migrating to Puppet too, so I'll be watching the next session with close interest too :)
<kim0> cool :)
<sveiss> yeah, the availability of support if we need it is one of the reasons we're migrating
<kim0> sounds good
<semiosis> ubuntu+cloudinit+puppet rocks, really looking forward to next session
<sveiss> *nods* that's been my experience so far. I'm really looking forward to getting our new prod cluster rolled out, my life will be so much easier
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-25
<koolhead17> morning all
<flaccid> evening
<koolhead17> kim0, hello
<koolhead17> hi flaccid how have you been?
<flaccid> busy as
<koolhead17> kim0, ping me once your here, got some good news :)
<koolhead17> flaccid, hmm
<flaccid> whats the goss
<koolhead17> *goss?
<flaccid> aka gossip
<flaccid> whatever that news is
<koolhead17> flaccid, :P
<flaccid> meh trolls. i'm going to dinner.
<koolhead17> flaccid, lol
<kim0> Morning folks
<kim0> koolhead17: hey o/
<koolhead17> hi kim0 :)
<koolhead17> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead17: hey
<koolhead17> kim0, how was it :D
<kim0> koolhead17: very good :)
<koolhead17> k
 * rwat starts to tear hair out.
<rwat> any idea where to look for clues as to why my instances go straight from pending to terminated?
<rwat> NC is able to run kvm
<rwat> ok they don't quite go straight. They sit at pending for a few minutes
<rwat> then terminate - no sign of any running
<rwat> like something times out
<kim0> rwat: check out nc.log in /var/log/eucalyptus
<rwat> kim0: I just went to try to launch an instance so I could tail nc.log, and I'm now getting: FinishedVerify: Not enough resources (0 < 1: vm  instances.Not enough resources (0 < 1: vm instances.
<rwat> which is a bit different
<kim0> try  maybe we could then propose a sprint in Europe. Where we
<kim0> meet for a few days to discuss plans for 11.10.  Canonical would be open
<kim0> to funding travel and accommodation for 2-3 x2go folks for this.
<kim0> oops nvm that
<kim0> rwat: try this .. euca-describe-availability-zones verbose
<rwat> it lists the IP address of my cloud controller and some vm types all showing 0000 out of various amounts
<rwat> like 0000/0002 0000/0002 etc
<rwat> so if 0000 are free then it can't find anywhere to run the image?
<kim0> yes
<kim0> rwat: basically I think your NC is not registered
<kim0> the cloud thinks it's out of resources
<rwat> ok
<kim0> try deregistering .. and reregistering
<rwat> ok
<kim0> the nc node
<kim0> and I am not quite sure how to do that :)
<rwat> woudl that be euca_conf --deregister-nodes  ?
<rwat> deregistering gives me: SUCCESS: removed node '192.168.101.70' from '//etc/eucalyptus/eucalyptus.local.conf'
<rwat> registering gives : Trying rsync to sync keys with "192.168.101.70"...done.
<rwat> euca-describe-availability-zones verbose still gives 0000/anything
<rwat> ok if I stop the node controller that goes to 0000/0000 rather than 0000/0002
<rwat> I restart the NC and it goes back to 0000/0002
<rwat> so they are talking
<kim0> rwat: do you restart eucalyptus with CLEAN=1 parameter
<rwat> not so far
<kim0> that's sometimes needed to flush the cache
<kim0> please try that
<rwat> how do I do that?
<kim0> on all services
<kim0> /etc/init.d/eucalyptus restart CLEAN=1
<rwat> ok
<kim0> and for other services too
<kim0> google that
<smoser> kim0, euca uses upstart
<smoser> no ?
<smoser> restart eucalyptus CLEAN=1
<kim0> ew no idea :)
<kim0> rwat: ^^
<kim0> doesn't upstart jobs support old style too
<kim0> dont*
<rwat> kim0: smoser I think you can use both
 * kim0 nods
 * kim0 can't get over tab completion :)
<smoser> i dont know that the CLEAN=1 paramas will get through the init.d wrapper. they probably will
<obino> smoser: yes they will
<obino> our init.d scripts uses cleanstart and cleanstop to clean
<obino> not CLEAN=1
<obino> this was done for upstart
<rwat> kim0: ok well now I have 0002/0002 m1.small types free
<kim0> wow I guess that's an improvement :)
<rwat> and now it lets me get a pending instance
<kim0> obino: Hi o/
<kim0> feel free to jump in and help :)
<obino> hi kim0
<kim0> rwat: tailf nc.log and let's see what happens
<obino> congratz again for the cloud days session: I'm going through the session I couldn't attend :)
<kim0> obino: awesome, thanks man .. really appreciate it
<kim0> you presenting that is
<obino> anytime :)
<kim0> :)
<rwat> kim0: OK the instance goes into pending, and then gets terminated. After that m1.small only shows 0001/0002
<rwat> so it seems that not only does it not start properly, it somehow fails to reset its counter
<kim0> what does nc.log say then
<rwat> nothing excetp
<rwat> [Fri Mar 25 15:30:41 2011][005969][EUCADEBUG ] doDescribeResource() invoked
<rwat> [Fri Mar 25 15:30:41 2011][005969][EUCADEBUG ] doDescribeInstances() invoked
<rwat> repeated a few times
<kim0> don't paste it here
<kim0> use paste.ubuntu.com
<rwat> ok
<rwat> but there's no more than that over and over
<kim0> eh
<kim0> not too useful
<kim0> rwat: try looking at other log files
<rwat> yeah, I've been trying to wade throuhg them but there's such a huge load of them
<kim0> rwat: is "sudo kvm-ok" happy on NC node ?
<rwat> kim0: yes it tells me KVM acceleration can be used
<kim0> weirdo .. then I'm fairly lost
<rwat> yeah, well I know I am
<rwat> what should normally be in nc.log?
<rwat> ahh now I'm getting a lot of errors in axis2c.log about invalid keys
<kim0> great :)
<rwat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585450/
<rwat> I have to say that is entirely greek to me
<kim0> rwat: did you create a new (non admin) user and are using that ?
<kim0> that's usually helpful :)
<kim0> that error is greek to me too
<rwat> ok I'll create a new user
<rwat> what is axis2c?
<kim0> rwat: with the new user, don't forget to euca-add-keypair for it
<kim0> I just love java :)
<crazed> javajava
<rwat> ok I'm trying to start an instance with the new credentials
 * rwat hates java
 * kim0 was being sarcastic :)
<rwat> kim0: and my instance just went from pending to terminated again
 * rwat prepares to throw cloud out of window
 * rwat remembers he has a pulled muscle and stops
<kim0> rwat: hmm maybe ask in #eucalyptus
<TeTeT> rwat: is the kvm process started on the NC at all? For me it was always useful to peek at the nc.log on the NC with grep -v doDescribe /var/log/eucalyptus/nc.log
<TeTeT> rwat: if nothing is displayed when you do a run-instances, then the cc or clc is broken
<rwat> TeTeT: kvm doesnt seem to start
<crazed> check your bios
<rwat> crazed: done that - its all fine
<TeTeT> rwat: how far does it get? Is the image transferred to the NC?
<crazed> can you boot a regular VM with kvm?
<rwat> TeTeT: i don't believe it is, but then I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for
<rwat> crazed: I haven't tried to run a regular image with kvm, I could give that ago
<TeTeT> rwat: do the tail -f /var/log/eucalyptus.log | grep -v doDescribe
<rwat> TeTeT: there aren't any lines created in nc.log that don't start with doDescribe
<rwat> or don't have doDescribe in them
<rwat> it doesn't look to me as though it gets as far as the NC
<TeTeT> rwat: yeah, it's blocked by the CC, CLC, not sure what to do then, sorry
<crazed> definitely try to launch a vm with kvm
<crazed> always start at the hypervisor and work your way up :)
<Yuvaraj> Hello Kimo
<kim0> Yuvaraj: hey
<kim0> Yuvaraj: o/
<Yuvaraj> could you paste the boto url,
<kim0> ah yeah sure
<kim0> http://boto.cloudhackers.com/ec2_tut.html
<Yuvaraj> there is some fault with my system, its not at all saving the history
<Yuvaraj> and missed the UCD yesteraday :(
<kim0> Yuvaraj: read the logs :)
<Yuvaraj> due to system fault
<kim0> Yuvaraj: http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/03/ubuntu-cloud-days-day-2-summary.html
<Yuvaraj> yes sure :)
<Yuvaraj> thank you :)
<kim0> You're welcome
<SpamapS> smoser: that udev/cloud-init bug is nasty
<smoser> you've made some progress ?
<smoser> reproducing ~ 4% of the time is no fun
<SpamapS> smoser: only in understanding how weird udev is
<smoser> and i don't know that i've ever seen it on a reboot
<SpamapS> The bitwhere /dev/null can't be opened is weird too, but I think a red herring
<SpamapS> smoser: all those Connection Refused messages suggest that there's something wrong in the sequence of fork/listen on the workers
<SpamapS> but, they communicate over pipes.. so.. I'm having to look now into how a pipe even returns ECONNREFUSED
<SpamapS> definitely one of those times where I wish I had ctags working properly. :-/
 * SpamapS realizes now that he can fix that in 10 seconds.. and does
<rwat> crazed: ok, my NC seems to run ordinary kvm just fine
<crazed> hm well that's a good first start, but unfortunately my knowldege of eucalyptus is not that great. i primarily use cloudstack at this time
<rwat> crazed: is cloudstack ready for eral use?
<rwat> real
<crazed> i'd say it is
<crazed> but it runs on rhel6 if you want to use kvm
<crazed> it's got some ghettoness about it though..
<crazed> really i think nimbula is the most promising
<hallyn> kim0: not trying to dodge your bug, i just really think it's a bug in debootstrap :)
<hallyn> all right, now why won't winxp install in kvm under lucid for me?
<kim0> yeah I agree :)
<kim0> hallyn: switched the bug to debootstrap
<kim0> let me know if I should do something else
<hallyn> kim0: oh, i'd already done that myself :)
<kim0> ah ok :)
<zul> hallyn: is that the lxc deboostrap amd64 bug?
<hallyn> kim0: well, i *was* wondering if there is some undocumented debootstrap config file
<hallyn> zul: it's the one where it doesn't install netbase
<zul> hallyn: i think the amd64 iso images had a similar problem afaik colin fixed it
<zul> kim0: maybe try a different mirror
<hallyn> zul: what exactly was the problem?  The mirror didn't have the package available?
<kim0> zul: colin fixed it today ?
<kim0> coz I just tried it a few hours back
<hallyn> zul: doh, there's a bug in the actual templates :(
<hallyn> comes from looking at the same time at upstart jobs and writing bash
<SpamapS> smoser: so the udev error comes because sendmsg couldn't send on the PF_NETLINK that udev uses to talk to the kernel about device events
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-26
<bazhang> News, Venus and Involvement at Cloud Portal http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<MatBoy> nice
<MatBoy> when installing a cloud, is this totally free ? so not like you have to pay for landscape ?
<flaccid> what is landscape?
<MatBoy> flaccid: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<flaccid> UEC is just eucalyptus. i have not seen this but it just looks like a canonical commercial product
<flaccid> eucalyptus is a buggy private cloud stack
<MatBoy> flaccid: yes I would to avoid such buggy commercial stuff :)
<flaccid> MatBoy: use cloudstack or openstack then
<MatBoy> flaccid: yes reading on that... but you run that in your clouds ?
<flaccid> MatBoy: i mainly use ec2
<flaccid> i.e. a public cloud
<MatBoy> flaccid: ok
<Yuvaraj> Hello Kimo
<ubuntu> whois ubuntu
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-27
<ZubZero_ZA> m
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-21
<William0> anyone here heard of the company ----Stromasys?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-22
<ubuntucloud428> hi
<ubuntucloud428> hi
<ubuntucloud428> can you help me how to add linux workstation in linux server
<Madkiss> hi there.
<Madkiss> I set up OpenStack and created a VM with Ubuntu 11.10. However, it looks like it won't let me log in
<Madkiss> I tried numerous logins on the VNC console like ubuntu/ubuntu or ubuntu/passw0rd, and with my ssh key, it doesn't work either
<Madkiss> what are the correct credentials?
<mgalloway> hey does anyone know where the username and password is stored for the UEC interface?
<mgalloway> anyone?
<SpamapS> smoser: * WARNING: cloud-init already published in Proposed (0.5.10-0ubuntu1.6)
<SpamapS> smoser: is it your intention to revert that one?
<SpamapS> smoser: ahh n/m I see the comment in the bug
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-23
<smoser> SpamapS, thanks for following up. yeah, i think we're square on that now.
<jo-erlend> how can I find installed web applications?
<jo-erlend> I've installed phpmyadmin, and I know from experience that it gets in localhost/phpmyadmin. But now I've installed drupal. The installation of Ubuntu, LAMP server, phpMyAdmin and all that, took about 20 minutes. Now I've spent about two hours trying to find out how to get to Drupal.
<jo-erlend> heh, I remember complaining about this  about five or six years ago. I imagined there would've been some improvements in that area by now, but that doesn't appear to be the case. It's still much easier to do a manual install. How can this be?
<nOStahl> any libvirt guys in here?
<SpamapS> nOStahl: perhaps just ask your question
<SpamapS> nOStahl: if somebody knows the answer they'll respond
<nOStahl> sorry got tied up answering boss questions :P
<nOStahl> so i've been zooming all around google so far today reading up on libvirt
<nOStahl> and all sorts of forms of virtualization
<nOStahl> it sounds like this is what I am needing. (I just want to be able to fire up an instance and get it configured and running)
<nOStahl> I was reading about vmwares hypervisor can launch your vm on another machine if the previous one dies
<nOStahl> does libvirt handle that too?
<SpamapS> libvirt has live migration yeah
<SpamapS> as long as the block device is available of course
<nOStahl> what is a block device
<SpamapS> nOStahl: don't take this the wrong way, but if you are asking that, you don't really have the necessary information required to understand the answer. ;)
<nOStahl> gotta start somewhere :P
<SpamapS> nOStahl: but to answer the first question.. yes.. libvirt can migrate vms between servers.
<nOStahl> k
<SpamapS> nOStahl: a block device, btw, is any device which you can address randomly.. there are also "character" devices which can only be streamed to/from
<SpamapS> nOStahl: disks are block devices, tapes are character devices
<nOStahl> k
<SpamapS> smoser: remind me the file to remove to make a cloud instance re-run cloud-init on reboot
<smoser> rm -Rf /var/lib/cloud
<smoser> that will do it
<smoser> but more fine-grained
<smoser> rm -Rf /var/lib/cloud/instance/
<smoser> (note trailing /)
